# trendy cover



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

i want to buy a cool cover for my iphone 5s..i tried finding it in stores but did not like any....can anyone suggest me a site where i can find it in affordable price???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can get something like this:

Sena WalletSlim iPhone 5 Case Review: Amazing Wallet Case


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

*protective case for ipad mini*

i wana check out the best protective cases for ipad mini..with some cool colors on it..anyone have an idea from where i can get it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Many places sell them:

Colorful iPad Mini Cases

Colorful iPad Mini Cases, Colorful iPad Mini Covers


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

thank you for the reply...some of them are nice and i am keeping as an option.


----------

